# Latest build project



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Heres my latest build project.I got sidetracked from the rack system by the wife wanting new vivs for the corns.

Each viv is 24wx24dx12h and at the end of the day it has cost us a little over £300 for 12 vivs    








[/url][/img]

The viv is made from 18mm MDF and has 2 coats of varnish.Eack joint is silicon sealed and they are heated with 25watt golf ball bulbs.Night heat will be room temps and then all will get turned of for brumation in winter.
I will check the temps over the next few days and if needed add heatmats

Ryan


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, those look realy good m8.. very nicely put together (unlike some of my bodgejobs!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Well 4 days hard slog got them there but thanks for the compliment mate the wife will be well pleased when she can get them in the front room.

Ryan


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Great viv(s)!!! You could start building me some if you're bored you know.... :wink: :lol: Just kidding!!! :wink:


----------



## SCOTT (Apr 21, 2005)

nice handy work mate, bet your lass is impressed a few brownie points there lol,
think i will just stick to getting mine from shop or i will have to name my python paul daniels !!!! lol  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words all

I enjoy doing them and would be happy to make vivs all day long

What with the challenge of comming up with new ideas all the time its great fun and no 2 builds are the same

Ryan


----------



## Llew (May 8, 2005)

Wow verry nice set up  you have some lucky corns haha


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

how come mine never look like that! my next plan is to build a 6ft by 2 an half ft viv for my tegu. if is goes well il post a pic. of corse if it doesnt then this post never happend!!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

> if is goes well il post a pic. of corse if it doesnt then this post never happend!!!


lol 

And yeah.. I know what you mean, mine never end up looking like that either


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

Well things here are going to change as well i am going to be doing a rack for large contico's and there will be 48 of them,a hatchling rack and then a 6x2x2 viv for the burm when she gets older.The FWC's will prob go into racks as well as i am starting to seriously run out of space now.I will post some pics along the way

Ryan


----------



## tintin (Jul 20, 2005)

hi nice vives where did you buy the glass runners i cant buy them any where can you let me no where you get it thanks dave :?:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

You can get the glass runners from B&Q or places like it... you just make sure you get one runner with the deep rail for the top and a shallow rail for the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

I get my runners from a local hardware shop.They are actually an ironmongers that have branched out a little.Give your local DIY shops a ring and im sure you will get a result.


----------



## tintin (Jul 20, 2005)

hi thanks for for your help i will try some local diy stores dave


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Them vivs are stunners! I'd keep a variety of alot of reps in them


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah i wish i could build vivs, they look right class


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Very nice vivs Ryan  will you be using bulb guards?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

well seeing as we are moving the vivs will be dismantled and i will turn them into racks or i will put the vivs up for sale.The problem with selling it is it is 6 foot high and 4 foot wide so it is bloody heavy to say the least.Well built but a nightmare to move :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

*nice*

  nice one i made my first vivarium a couple of days ago and i cant wait to stock it up geckos there great and i hope u can sell em alrite or youno im kindof like looking for some big ones ceep us posted plees   8) 
dan
ps a pic of the one i madeis on www.vivariumstoorder.piczo.com
new web site coming soon
dan


----------

